# Center Brace Help!



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am possibly getting a 135 gallon tank that does not have center braces, it didn't come with them and it's an older tank, atleast 5-6 years according to the seller. Since it doesn't come with them, it's most likely made with thicker glass like they did back in the good old days. Just for some peace of mind, I want to put atleast 2-3 center braces. Can someone show me how to install these center braces? Note that the tank didn't come with a center brace so I can't screw a clear piece of acrylic there. Pictures or illustrations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

cut a piece of glass from your local glass shop and stick it in the middle?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

picture below.. an example of a glass piece center bracelet

good luck!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

So I stick the middle glass piece to the trim or to the glass wall itself?


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

on the glass, that's the only way, it'll provide support. You'll need to silicone it really well. &congrats on the 135. (would you like my diy open system?)


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I might pick up the 135 gallon, it really depends on the condition of it. I was offered another deal that's equally amazing and requires less work. We'll see what happens, I'll have a lot to think about in the next few days.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

Can I get the Chester's contact or the other guy's contact if you don't want 1 of them? I'm trying to fill the other half of my room with another tank. lols. (don't worry about the 135 gallon being too heavy. I have a 10, 30, 40, 90 gallon on the upper floor. However, make sure you place the tanks perpendicular to how the main supporting boards/ I bars run. Does the 135 come with a stand? If not, I read up on an article that has a diy stand with cinder blocks. You could make a nice stand for 20-30 bucks.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll definitely refer you to the person whom I don't buy the setup from.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> picture below.. an example of a glass piece center bracelet
> 
> good luck!


Looks like the glass is siliconed to the plastic frame. That will not work.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Didn't think that would work lol.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You want glass to glass contact when using silicone. That's how you get the strongest bond.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Even gluing the glass directly to the glass you need to have a fairly thick piece of glass to give you enough bonding surface to hold the tank together. I have had a few glass braces pop loose. I rectified the problem by using 2 pieces of glass to double the thickness. You could make the brace wider but you then reduce access to the tank. I actually finished one yesterday. The brace had popped on a tank i built a number of years ago, and I doubled up with a new one. the tank did not break when the brace popped, but it did bow at least a half inch between the 2 pieces.


----------

